# The newest firewood hauling addition: a garden tractor trailer



## Nuzzy (Dec 17, 2011)

In my ongoing process of firewooding tools and equipment, I decided to build myself a little trailer. I've done log arches, and they certainly have their place; sometimes it's nice though to just cut, buck, and load out in the woods. It's great having our old dump bed truck out there, but it just doesn't fit everywhere; you're still sometimes hoofing rounds back to where the truck's parked. Thus, a small trailer to tow nimbly behind the garden tractors seemed worth building.

The other night at work, I grabbed some scrap odds and ends of steel and got to making the platform. The main frame is 2x3 3/16ths wall box. Bent up some quick stake pockets and we're in business!








In the essence of keeping the cost at nearly free dollars, I cut apart my old (first) log arch and utilized the wheel/hub/spindle assemblies. Since the spindles were already through welded in the 2x3 box frame of the arch, I cut about 16" or so of that and welded the whole things to the underside of the trailer frame. Then using a coupler I had, I made a quick tongue and called it good; well, other than welding on four tabs to secure the pressure treated deck.







Though mitering the front corners, I left the box tube open at the back so I can stick in frame extensions for hauling longer items if/when the need arises.







Now it just needs paint, deck, and wood sides. Then bring on the firewood!!


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 17, 2011)

As always Nuzzy nice fab work.


----------



## Chris-PA (Dec 17, 2011)

Very nice! I haul with a cheap 4-wheel cart from TSC and the Wheel Horse - it fits in places better and there's less damage hauling it down to the house - but the cart is crap and falling apart after only a few years. And you cannot back up a 4-wheel cart. Something sturdy with decent wheels like you're building would be work very well..


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 17, 2011)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> And you cannot back up a 4-wheel cart.



Sure you can, but it takes practice. Just remember that the front wheels on the wagon will go the same direction as the front wheels on the tractor.

To the OP, nice work on the trailer.


----------



## Chris-PA (Dec 17, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> Sure you can, but it takes practice. Just remember that the front wheels on the wagon will go the same direction as the front wheels on the tractor.


I'm pretty decent at backing trailers, but this one is hopeless. I dunno if it's the geometry or what, but you can only keep it going for a short distance and then the front axle jacks. It's OK, the thing won't last long enough for me to bother figuring it out or modifying it.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Dec 17, 2011)

Beautiful work. As soon as my 4 wheeler is back up and running I'm building one for it.


----------



## Nuzzy (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words  

I did place the wheels further back from center than what would be considered a "normal" weight distribution split for a couple reasons: 1) I wanted more tongue weight when loaded for additional traction and 2) so the tongue wouldn't be too light when using extensions or hanging longer logs off the back. If needed, it wouldn't be much work to cut these spindles off and weld in new ones more forward (heck they're only $10 a piece or so), so I'm not out much if I've misjudged. I think it'll work pretty well for my uses though. Both my GTs are capable of hanging heavy tillers off the back, so I don't think I'll be asking too much of the rear axles.

I do find I like the taller tires for woods work. I have another log arch with shorter turf style tires, and although they do alright, they certainly don't roll over downed limbs, flush stumps, and roots quite as easily as these do.


----------



## R DeLawter (Dec 18, 2011)

You do Excellent work.

Be sure to show us some pictures of the finished trailer maybe hooked to a tractor.


----------



## tooold (Dec 18, 2011)

Growing up we had a trailer similar to what yours will be. The tall tires go through the rough stuff nice. Yes, some more tongue weight was better for us too. The low height was nice to get the big rounds up onto. We would even put it behind the Ford 8n that had chains on to get the big stuff out of tough areas. Good job.


----------



## benp (Dec 18, 2011)

Great fab work!!!!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## v8titan (Dec 18, 2011)

Nuzzy said:


> In my ongoing process of firewooding tools and equipment, I decided to build myself a little trailer. I've done log arches, and they certainly have their place; sometimes it's nice though to just cut, buck, and load out in the woods. It's great having our old dump bed truck out there, but it just doesn't fit everywhere; you're still sometimes hoofing rounds back to where the truck's parked. Thus, a small trailer to tow nimbly behind the garden tractors seemed worth building.
> 
> The other night at work, I grabbed some scrap odds and ends of steel and got to making the platform. The main frame is 2x3 3/16ths wall box. Bent up some quick stake pockets and we're in business!
> 
> ...



Those are some really nice welds......That trailer should last a lifetime and hold some serious weight. Send some pix weight you get er' painted.


----------



## dmlefevre (Dec 18, 2011)

I move all my wood with a 13 horse Husq tractor and a Jackson cart. Makes no mess, gets into tight spaces, and lasts longer than I do.


----------



## mga (Dec 18, 2011)

nice job!

makes mine look rather chincy...lol i used a cement mixing tub and made a frame under it with a tilt option:


----------



## cantoo (Dec 18, 2011)

Nuzzy, to make your trailer better to haul longer wood just make a sliding tongue on the front. Just 2 pieces of tubing with holes so you can adjust the tongue length. Easier than having long stuff hanging out the back. Same idea as your truck receiver, a tube sliding within a tube, you can change a 3' long tongue into 5'-6" easily. If you want to make the hitch 10' long that will work too. My firewood trailer has about 18" of adjustment on it. It's an old hay wagon frame. Most farm wagons use a type of adjustable quick hitch system.


----------



## Nuzzy (Dec 18, 2011)

R DeLawter said:


> Be sure to show us some pictures of the finished trailer maybe hooked to a tractor.




Well technically it IS hooked up to a tractor in the garage pic. :msp_razz: But yes, I will certainly update with the finished pics and a full shot of the whole setup. Hopefully some action shots too! 





mga said:


> i used a cement mixing tub and made a frame under it with a tilt option:




That looks like a fine (and very useful) trailer! Whatever works to get the job done! It would be great to have a tilt option; though in keeping with my heavier tongue weight, that would pretty much dictate a powered lift for me; an electric ram could work, but maybe that would be a good excuse to hook up remote hydraulics... :hmm3grin2orange: Wouldn't be very hard to add a subframe to this trailer. Oh the possibilities! 




cantoo said:


> Nuzzy, to make your trailer better to haul longer wood just make a sliding tongue on the front. Just 2 pieces of tubing with holes so you can adjust the tongue length. Easier than having long stuff hanging out the back. Same idea as your truck receiver, a tube sliding within a tube, you can change a 3' long tongue into 5'-6" easily. If you want to make the hitch 10' long that will work too. My firewood trailer has about 18" of adjustment on it. It's an old hay wagon frame. Most farm wagons use a type of adjustable quick hitch system.




Interesting idea; it would allow the load to be centered more rather than hanging off one end. Of course I could always make an additional long tongued two wheeled setup to tow behind the trailer with a hitch like some of those log trailers! That is, if I found myself wanting to pull longer logs more often.


----------



## MGoBlue (Dec 18, 2011)

Man Nuzzy, I wish I lived close to you. I'd buy one of those in a heartbeat. Excellent work! I see you live in MI, how bout I paint your cart:


----------



## 100 Watt (Dec 18, 2011)

MGoBlue said:


> Man Nuzzy, I wish I lived close to you. I'd buy one of those in a heartbeat. Excellent work! I see you live in MI, how bout I paint your cart:



Looks like you got a little sheet on the mower and trailer!!! :msp_tongue:
Go Bucks!!

Nice pile - I keep my boys busy with wood also. They actually seem to enjoy for the first 30 minutes or so!


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 18, 2011)

Great fab work Nuzzy! Do you do any special order work? I'm looking for a 4 wheel trailer to pull behind the quad approx 4x6. I want to get rid of the tongue weight.


----------



## sbowman871 (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice work Nuzzy. Fellow weldor rep on the way.


----------



## Nuzzy (Dec 18, 2011)

MGoBlue said:


> I see you live in MI, how bout I paint your cart:




My mom would LOVE it! She graduated there in '70 I believe :hmm3grin2orange: 

I on the other hand, have no allegiances to college sports, grew up in Washington State, and love the Indianapolis Colts. Go figure. 




bowtechmadman said:


> Great fab work Nuzzy! Do you do any special order work? I'm looking for a 4 wheel trailer to pull behind the quad approx 4x6. I want to get rid of the tongue weight.



At work, we build mail order jeep bumpers and armor, so we're not a general "each project different" welding shop so to speak. Now, as for off the clock stuff, I've really only ever done projects for myself. That being said, if it's metal, I can cut it and burn it together  We could prolly come up with something.


----------



## Nuzzy (Dec 18, 2011)

Didn't have a chance to get my wood and paint today, but just had to play with the new toy a little


----------



## kykayaker27 (Dec 18, 2011)

cantoo said:


> Nuzzy, to make your trailer better to haul longer wood just make a sliding tongue on the front. Just 2 pieces of tubing with holes so you can adjust the tongue length. Easier than having long stuff hanging out the back. Same idea as your truck receiver, a tube sliding within a tube, you can change a 3' long tongue into 5'-6" easily. If you want to make the hitch 10' long that will work too. My firewood trailer has about 18" of adjustment on it. It's an old hay wagon frame. Most farm wagons use a type of adjustable quick hitch system.




man thats a great idea im cutting on mine t6his week,,learn so much on here


----------



## Iska3 (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks like you put a lot of thought in to that trailer. I like the larger tires. Makes going through the woods a lot easier. It looks like it's made strong enough to take some serious weight. Nice Job!!


----------



## BrokenToys (Dec 18, 2011)

glad im not the only one reusing concrete mixing tubs!!

(new trailer has to wait until spring)


----------



## kd460 (Dec 18, 2011)

Very nice work! Makes me want to re-do mine. I used an old axle instead of stubs. Had to cut it down and reweld. No suspension and smaller tires are on mine. I built the wheel base to match the width of my atv. Mine was built with really scrappy scraps. I even used old pipe for rails! Looks like I have another project for this summer. KD


----------



## Nuzzy (Dec 18, 2011)

Iska3 said:


> It looks like it's made strong enough to take some serious weight. Nice Job!!




Well, I can tell you this much: it's far more stout than my C-channel car hauler trailer!  I think the weak point might be the two 1750lb trailer spindles. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Garmins dad (Dec 18, 2011)

Very nice work on the trailer...


What bumper company do you build for??


----------



## Nuzzy (Dec 18, 2011)

Garmins dad said:


> What bumper company do you build for??




JcrOffroad

We do bumpers, sliders, body and undercarriage armor, steering upgrades, and some parts and pieces. Used to do more local mechanical work, build cages, and build full rigs, but the money is just better putting time and energy in the mail order stuff. There's five of us there now; it's a good work environment; plus, I get to fill my hair brained schemes for tractor toys! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## R DeLawter (Dec 19, 2011)

NUZZY,
Great pictures of your new trailer in action. Nice load on it also.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jul 2, 2016)

Heres one I built


















Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## lindnova (Jul 2, 2016)

These little trailers you guys have are great assets in the woods. Perfect size with being able to get in tight spots and still have some payload. 

My dad built this trailer back in 1982 and I actually have it licensed for on the road - keep it under 45 mph. It is made out of an old front car axle and frame. I added taller sides to it last winter. It holds as much weight as I can get on it. The axle could be set back a little further - I have to front load it to get any tongue weight. It trails poorly at speed and can get squirly with the atv and not enough traction. The tractor works quite well in the woods with it and chains.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jul 2, 2016)

lindnova said:


> These little trailers you guys have are great assets in the woods. Perfect size with being able to get in tight spots and still have some payload.
> 
> My dad built this trailer back in 1982 and I actually have it licensed for on the road - keep it under 45 mph. It is made out of an old front car axle and frame. I added taller sides to it last winter. It holds as much weight as I can get on it. The axle could be set back a little further - I have to front load it to get any tongue weight. It trails poorly at speed and can get squirly with the atv and not enough traction. The tractor works quite well in the woods with it and chains. View attachment 511092
> View attachment 511093



Needs a longer hitch, would trail better. 


Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## yodayoda (Jul 2, 2016)

Chris-PA said:


> I'm pretty decent at backing trailers, but this one is hopeless. I dunno if it's the geometry or what, but you can only keep it going for a short distance and then the front axle jacks. It's OK, the thing won't last long enough for me to bother figuring it out or modifying it.


The shorter the wheel base the harder, I was a farm boy and was pretty good at backing a four wheel hay wagon, but short gravity boxes were harder. My dad could back up hay baler with a wagon behind, never was able to get the hang of that.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 2, 2016)

Chris-PA said:


> Very nice! I haul with a cheap 4-wheel cart from TSC and the Wheel Horse - it fits in places better and there's less damage hauling it down to the house - but the cart is crap and falling apart after only a few years. And you cannot back up a 4-wheel cart. Something sturdy with decent wheels like you're building would be work very well..



I have a commercial garden tractor trailer from WalMart, a 4-wheeler wagain from the internet, and a home built 2-wheel cart that I pull by hand. I put a ball on the front bumper guard on the tractor, makes getting the log splitter and 2 wheel trailer into tight spots very easy.


----------

